

UseR 2014 Interview with Hadley Wickham - earino
http://datascience.la/a-conversation-with-hadley-wickham-the-user-2014-interview/

======
earino
Hadley Wickham is one of the best known R developers, and is responsible for
the "modern R" movement (or Hadleyverse.) In this interview he talks about his
approach and philosophy towards Data Science and R development.

